# Shelly's cottages and put in for proving grounds



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Moderators
Please change the title of this post to 
Sock Puppets, BBQs and Girl fights so it actually gets read


"It's ALL good"


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

Erdvm1 can you summarize for us that aren't as familiar with the situation? Reading through it, I get bits of pieces and can tell there are some things that are definitely not favoring recreational boating, and other things that seem better or to maintain the status quo, but its hard to put it in context.

I.e. can you fill us in on the previous state, the current state, the good (the 50 percent that we got?), the bad (the 50 percent that we didn't?), and what we can expect to see next, and any additional steps we can take.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

benR said:


> Erdvm1 can you summarize for us that aren't as familiar with the situation? Reading through it, I get bits of pieces and can tell there are some things that are definitely not favoring recreational boating, and other things that seem better or to maintain the status quo, but its hard to put it in context.
> 
> I.e. can you fill us in on the previous state, the current state, the good (the 50 percent that we got?), the bad (the 50 percent that we didn't?), and what we can expect to see next, and any additional steps we can take.



Previous state
There was no official access
There were no man placed root balls
The bridges were navigable at high flows
The riverbed was natural for the most part

Current state
Same as above but riverbed has changed
Road has and will change
Less bridges because washed away

So the summary. The contractors had stated that they were going to harvest materials from the riverbed to reduce cost. They actually referenced removing rocks from some of the best Rapids because they thought kayakers didn't like having this many rocks in the river
We were able to address that
That's a win

Root balls have been used in the river for bank stabilization and improved fish habitat. They pose a threat to I stream recreationists

We addressed that.
Another win

Access is currently the same and BoCo would require extensive planning research etc etc to authorize the implementation of official access.
This will likely be the same as it always is but there is a recreational planning grant that the st Vrain creek coalition will be submitting which may address this.
Lost here but keep talking up the importance of river access for boaters


The code for bridge height has been lowered by boulder county. So now new bridges can be built lower which will be an inherent risk to boaters.

We lost on this but it's not over.
This is the biggest issue and doesn't just effect the st vrains

Write and email or letter to Elise Jones at the Boulder County Commissioners office and explain why the new private bridges that are to be built must consider safe navigable boat passage before permitting of that bridge is allowed by BoCO.

If everyone does this. That will help.
Believe me, they are listening, but they haven't heard from enough people yet.


Email address for Elise Jones
Elise is an amazing representative and is very willing to listen and help address issues like this

[email protected]

Attention: Elise Jones


"It's ALL good"


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks, Erdvm1. I'll shoot something over to elise at Bococo about the bridge height and access


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Another follow up
American Whitewater and especially Nathan Fey is taking care of business in regards to stepping when support, resources, connections are needed. This is hugely helpful and not only should you show you appreciation to Nathan when you see him you should also be certain to become a member of AW.
Sometimes I've wondered where does that money go..... I have a better understanding now. It's a way to support your sport and your watersheds!!


"It's ALL good"


----------

